# Bold and Busted Chuck eyes



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 28, 2007)

Bold for me,  Sucklebusters for the wife.






Over Royal Oak Lump and a chunk of apple






Melt in your mouth like butta!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 28, 2007)

Chuck eyes huh They look delisious> I dont think I've seen em before, I'll look though. I was probly to busy lookin at the babes bending over at the meat counter


----------



## wittdog (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice job Scotty.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2007)

MMMMMM........Steak


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 28, 2007)

BEEF....it's whats for dinner!!! YUM


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 28, 2007)

oh wow.

Now I certainly would love that for some breakfast!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 28, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Melt in your mouth like butta!



Cooked PERFECTLY :thumbsup


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

Great looking steak Scotty.  I always enjoy closeups.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 28, 2007)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. *I love chuck eyes!* If you haven't tried em yet, do so. Tastes like a rib eye, but a lot cheaper! Even the fat is simply delectable.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. *I love chuck eyes!* If you haven't tried em yet, do so. Tastes like a rib eye, but a lot cheaper! Even the fat is simply delectable.



Yep, Scotty turned me onto chuck eyes and we love them!  They're just hard to find around here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2007)

That close up is incredable! Great job Scotty.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice job.  I need to look for them here.


----------



## john a (Mar 30, 2007)

They look wonderful, wish I could get them here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2007)

Mango said:
			
		

> What is a busted Chuck eye?



Hey Mango!  It's a chuck eye that's been seasoned with Sucklebusters Steak Seasoning.  It's good stuff too!  www.sucklebusters.com


----------



## gator1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Mango - Yuo have some of those "Busted Steaks" - dont you?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2007)




----------

